# Sticky  Bully Conformation Diagram



## pitbullmamanatl

One thing the Bully World lacks is a conformation diagram of the American Bully.... Until now.... Thanks to BD aka Corry "Bully Doc Key" for making this diagram. Porky, the dog used, was bred and is owned by ABKC head of judges, Ron "Papa Pit" Ramos.


----------



## 9361

I'd like to see that with the breed standard


----------



## BullyDoc

Are you talking about seeing the picture on the website along with the standard?


----------



## DMTWI

Nice....and Porky is a good lookin boy. :thumbsup:


----------



## 9361

BullyDoc said:


> Are you talking about seeing the picture on the website along with the standard?


Just along side with maybe descriptions.


----------



## BullyDoc

I just did it today! LOL I am sure it will be incorporated into the website...the written standard is already on there.


----------



## 9361

Well good job! haha


----------



## performanceknls

That is awesome!


----------



## ames

wow, see I thought most bully;'s rear's were supposed to be higher based on all the ones out there. look how low that rump is!!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

ames said:


> wow, see I thought most bully;'s rear's were supposed to be higher based on all the ones out there. look how low that rump is!!!


Definitely not; however, most bullies lack angulation and have rears higher than their heads. So frustrating.


----------



## angelbaby

just found this , was looking for the APBT diagram but this is better for what I wanted, great Idea and gread job BD.


----------



## SMiGGs

That dog looks really nice in person. I met Ramos, and was talking about what he looks for when he judges, and some of his preferences. Hes a pretty chilled back guy. Even got his business card.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

SMiGGs said:


> That dog looks really nice in person. I met Ramos, and was talking about what he looks for when he judges, and some of his preferences. Hes a pretty chilled back guy. Even got his business card.


Ron is a good friend of mine. I love that he doesn't choose a dog because it is is popular. He also isn't afraid to not give out a first place ribbon if pone is not deserved.


----------



## NVEOUS

Im new to all of this.... so what exactly is the diagram used for? is it to just tell you what each section is or what?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

NVEOUS said:


> Im new to all of this.... so what exactly is the diagram used for? is it to just tell you what each section is or what?


Conformation diagrams help with visualization. These are things that judges use to make their decision in a conformation show. This diagram of Porky shows what an American Bully, when bred correctly and to the standard should look like when viewed from the side and stacked. Porky has fantastic rear angulation. He is not high in the rear or lack angulation, which is evident from this diagram.

For example, the standard calls for the front assembly of an American Bully to be straight from legs, large or round bones, pastern upright are preferred.. You can look at this diagram and locate the pastern if you were not familiar with this term. The ABKC classifies the American Bully by height, which is measure from the withers. You can look at this diagram and locate where the withers are so that you measure in the right spot.


----------



## LoudMouf

That is such an old photo of Porky!


----------



## CoolHandJean

Is this based on all the classes/types? Or is this based on one single class/type, i.e. pocket or Standard? Would the Classic or XL still be held to this diagram?


----------



## LoudMouf

CoolHandJean said:


> Is this based on all the classes/types? Or is this based on one single class/type, i.e. pocket or Standard? Would the Classic or XL still be held to this diagram?


This diagram is purely based on the American Bully breed as a whole. It's to give people a better representation of what an American Bully should look like rather than using a standard APBT for the diagram. The Canine Structure should not change between classes (i.e. Pocket, Standard, XL, Extreme) but the standards slightly vary allowing for subtle changes between varieties.


----------



## CoolHandJean

Thank you.


----------

